# Martial arts enthusiast describes apprehension of purse-snatching suspect



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.theeagle.com/article/20120921/BC0101/120929921/1103/bc20/&slId=5



> Martial arts enthusiast describes apprehension of purse-snatching suspect
> ...
> Nineteen-year-old Coltin Boggs, 26-year-old William Nelson and 21-year-old Justin Draeges were talking outside of Brazos Valley Mixed Martial Arts in the Kroger shopping center, where the three of them train, when they heard a woman cry out nearby, Boggs said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aiki Lee (Oct 1, 2012)

Interesting story. It's nice to see some good news once in a while!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2012)

Excellent--but the police are right too!


----------



## Mz1 (Oct 25, 2012)

It was just a purse. I don't think anyone should risk their life over it. She could just get another one.


----------



## kodora81 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have to agree with the police on this one. Although the outcome in this particular situation was positive, it could just as easily have gone the other way and someone could have been seriously hurt (over a purse). As a good samaritan, sometimes the best thing to do is assist the victim by calling the police, providing a description, helping them get home, etc. We live in a society with the increasing phenomena of 'bystander syndrome', where people gawk during an incident but don't get involved in any beneficial way. Sometimes just being there for the victim, even if it's after the fact, can mean a lot to that person during times of crisis.


----------



## Virtual Jim (Oct 28, 2012)

I applaud the work of Boggs, et al.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 28, 2012)

Mz1 said:


> It was just a purse. I don't think anyone should risk their life over it. She could just get another one.



People steal or worse kidnap, rape, murder,... because they think they can get away with it. If no one takes a stand, individuals or police; then stealing (in this case, purse snatching) and even worse becomes rampant. Where will it stop? Someone must take the risks. Even when it is the police performing an 'after the fact' action they put their lives at risk and we should be thankful that they do.

 We as a culture have given the police the responsibility to protect us. For the most part they do. We are far more likely to be involved in an auto accident than a injury from an incident as above yet we all give very little thought or pause before climbing into a vehicle driving off. I applaud these people for taking a risk, taking a stand and am happy that all worked out ok but for the bad guy.

The police have to say what they did and for many they should just step back, video, call the police, give info. Thanks to all who do so in such times. You are certainly more help than those who do nothing but I still applaud and respect those who do take a stand and help in the apprehension of the bad guys.


----------



## MJS (Oct 29, 2012)

"Its only a purse, its only money, its only a watch, its only a car"  These are all things that we usually hear, when something like this happens.  Of course the police are going to tell you to comply.  Why?  Its called CYA.  Of course, this isn't a bad thing, but imagine if they didn't say things like that? There'd be lawsuits for the next 50yrs and then some.  

Personally, I'm of the mindset, where I feel like we should fight for whats ours.  Go get a ****ing job, instead of trying to rob me at the ATM.  Yeah, I know, I know....what if I get hurt, what if this, what if that.  Well, while I understand that, I also dont feel that we should roll over for every punk bad guy.

As far as doing what these guys did....personally, I'm not one for getting physically involved in another persons situation.  However, I'd be more inclined to call the cops and be a good witness.  But I do give guys like this some serious props.  They saw someone in need of help and they reacted.  Good for them!


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 29, 2012)

While I applaud the result of the criminal getting caught, I hesitate to endorse the actions of the young men.  It could have been trading thier life for a purse.  Here in Kansas City there was a similiar incident not too long ago.  The good samaritan was killed, missing his daughters birth shortly after.  If you feel like getting physically involved in stopping a crime, all well and good, as long as you understand that such situations do not always turn out with the good samaritan being interviewed by the local paper.  Sometimes it results in a funeral.


----------



## Mz1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Danny T said:


> People steal or worse kidnap, rape, murder,... because they think they can get away with it. If no one takes a stand, individuals or police; then stealing (in this case, purse snatching) and even worse becomes rampant. Where will it stop? Someone must take the risks. Even when it is the police performing an 'after the fact' action they put their lives at risk and we should be thankful that they do.



Good for you. If you're willing to risk your life chasing some thief just to save some stranger's purse, mad props to you. NOT ME. And I carry a gun & knife, legally almost all the time too. I'm not going to risk shooting some idiot stealing a purse and then probably end up spending the next few years in an out of courtrooms, tons of legal fees, loss time at work, etc.  



> We as a culture have given the police the responsibility to protect us. For the most part they do. We are far more likely to be involved in an auto accident than a injury from an incident as above yet we all give very little thought or pause before climbing into a vehicle driving off. I applaud these people for taking a risk, taking a stand and am happy that all worked out ok but for the bad guy.



No, I do know that the cops are not likely to protect me at all. They'll just be there to write the report and investigate after a crime has been committed. There's a big difference between me taking actions (ie. blasting some  to protect myself and loved ones vs. me risking my life and/or freedom (should I go to jail for shooting some purse snatcher) over some stranger's purse. Like I said, she can get another one.

But I applaud you if you indeed, have the courage to take such a stand.



> The police have to say what they did and for many they should just step back, video, call the police, give info. Thanks to all who do so in such times. You are certainly more help than those who do nothing but I still applaud and respect those who do take a stand and help in the apprehension of the bad guys.



And here's where it gets iffy. If I do chase some punk over a purse and just happens to corner him or something, there's no way that I'm playing chopsocky with anyone on the streets and risk getting stabbed or something. My 9mm is coming out. What next? Do I risk killing him over a purse? Or worse, stray bullets flying around maiming or killing bystanders?


----------

